# Can prawn toast be simply fried?



## cooking_guy (Mar 24, 2008)

hello,

i successfully made some prawn toast. i went to this chinese restaurant ordered some prawn toast to check out their ercipe, and feel that they had just fried, not deep fried the prawn toast.

is  that another way of making it?

my prawn toast seemed to be a bit oily, is there a way to remove the oil from the prawn toast?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 24, 2008)

I've never made prawn toast, so I'm not sure about the method, but I drain anything that's fried on paper towels. HTH.


----------



## cooking_guy (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for the reply,

i tried to drain it on paper towel but i felt that a bit of the oil was still present in the toast. can i lightly press the toasts to extricate the oil?


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 24, 2008)

I've read a recipe on the net, where they just pan fried it in a small amt. of oil, then briefly on the other side.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 25, 2008)

Stick in the oven after draining and see how that goes. But you may want to get the oil hotter if it is absorbing too much oil.


----------



## cooking_guy (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the advice, 

i guess if the oil is too hot, then the tradeoff is that the inner portions of the prawn will be left a wee-bit uncooked but the upside is that the prawn toast is not that oily.


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 25, 2008)

What is prawn toast?????


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2008)

Sometimes it's called shrimp toast too.  It looks like white bread (crust removed) made into a sandwich, cut in 1/4's (triangles), but you can't see the filling.  It's then fried.  The filling in between the slices is a mixture of prawns, finely minced, ginger, spring onion....you can find a number of recipes here.  It's easier than me telling you.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 26, 2008)

cooking_guy said:


> thanks for the advice,
> 
> i guess if the oil is too hot, then the tradeoff is that the inner portions of the prawn will be left a wee-bit uncooked but the upside is that the prawn toast is not that oily.


That's why you don't make it too thick with the filling.  Just a slice of bread, spread of the mixture, liberal coating of sesame seeds and fry. The bread will fry quickly and the prawn mix won't take long either. If you make the filling too thick then you may have an issue with the cooking time.  

Missing the original question in your first post, I guess you could shallow fry but you still need to get the oil hot enough.  My inclination would be in this case, to put the toast in mixture side down so that cooks first and just be quick with it. You can then flip over and do the toast side and spend a bit more time on that side.  But that's just a guess. Someone more experienced than I would best suggest the proper way to shallow fry it.

Likewise, you could do a variance and oven fry the toast but it won't taste the same.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 26, 2008)

Cooking Guy, may we have your recipe to try, please?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 26, 2008)

This recipe says to use stale bread, or dry your bread in the oven before using, or it will absorb too much oil. HTH.


----------



## cooking_guy (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,

I went free-style, prawns, one spring onion, garlic paste, pepper, one spring onion, tablespoon of prawn oil all in the food processor. 

smattering of the mix on a piece of bread

lots of sesame seeds, all pressed into the toast+mix (i discovered that the seeds have a habit of floating away in the oil)

deep fried with seed side up, then turn in the oil

remove from oil, cut edges.

i had made some prawn mixture for prawn toast a few days back. the mix is in the fridge how long can i use the mix?


----------



## Chef Mark (Mar 26, 2008)

my rule of thumb for any seafood...4th day - toss it...good thread


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2008)

cooking_guy said:


> I went free-style, prawns, *one spring onion*, garlic paste, pepper, *one spring onion*, tablespoon of prawn oil all in the food processor.




So....that would be 2 spring onions?  

Yep - 4th day as long as it has been stored properly.  I store mine in a bowl sitting in an ice bowl.  Smell will be your guide.


----------



## cooking_guy (Mar 26, 2008)

Chef Mark said:


> my rule of thumb for any seafood...4th day - toss it...good thread


there goes my precious mix 

mine is not in a bowl. what a loss. 

just one spring onion, my mistake, two onions are gonna give it one kick in terms of taste. 

that would be a nuclear kick, right?


----------



## Chef Mark (Mar 26, 2008)

kitchenelf had good advice about ice-bowl-seafood...keep expanding your culinary horizans


----------



## Bilby (Mar 27, 2008)

You could probably freeze the mix for later use.


----------

